# مكتبة liondvd لفيديوهات التبريد والتكييف



## liondvd (26 نوفمبر 2006)

*








السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

بسم الله والحمد لله وصلى الله وسلم على رسول الله وعلى آله وأصحابه ومن اهتدى بهداه 

اليوم اقدم الى اعضاء هذا المنتدى الكريم موضع به مجموعة من الفيديوهات فى التبريد و التكييف 






قمت بحمد الله برفع التلك الفيديوهات على موقع الربيد شير






هاتواجهك اى مشكلة مع الموقع اثناء التحميل خدلك جوله على السريع فى الموضوع ده

كيفية التحميل من الربيد شير و مواجة المشاكل 

و

شكرا

Lion DVD







*​​


----------



## liondvd (26 نوفمبر 2006)

*

اولا التبريد







دائرة التبريد للثلاجة المركبة 






حمل من هنا

-----------------------------------------------------------------


حركة الهواء داخل الثلاجه المركبه








حمل من هنا

-----------------------------------------------------------------

مخازن التبريد








حمل من هنا

-----------------------------------------------------------------


اذابة الصقيع اوتماتكيا








حمل من هنا


*​​


----------



## liondvd (26 نوفمبر 2006)

*

ثانيا التكييف







 مكيف الشباك 






حمل من هنا

-----------------------------------------------------------------


احلال ثيرموستات وكابستور و مفتاح تشغيل لحدة تكييف شباك








حمل من هنا



*​​


----------



## liondvd (26 نوفمبر 2006)

*

ثالثا كهرباء التبريد والتكييف







دائرة تقويم وحماية المحرك 






حمل من هنا

-----------------------------------------------------------------


ترمومتر الاذدواج الحرارى








حمل من هنا

-----------------------------------------------------------------

ثيرموستات ذو الانتفاخ الحساس








حمل من هنا

-----------------------------------------------------------------


الاوفر لواد








حمل من هنا


-----------------------------------------------------------------


المصهر ( الفيوز )








حمل من هنا


-----------------------------------------------------------------


الثيرموستات ذو القضيب المغمور








حمل من هنا

-----------------------------------------------------------------


اذابة الثلج بالسخان الكهربى








حمل من هنا

-----------------------------------------------------------------


اذابة الثلج بالغاز ( دورة الفريون )








حمل من هنا

-----------------------------------------------------------------


متمم زمنى زئبقى ( تايمر )








حمل من هنا


-----------------------------------------------------------------


مراحل صناعة مكعبات الثلج








حمل من هنا


-----------------------------------------------------------------


مكونات صناعة الثلج








حمل من هنا

*​​


----------



## liondvd (26 نوفمبر 2006)

*

رابعا مكيف السيارة 







تكييف السيارة  






حمل من هنا

-----------------------------------------------------------------


دائرة التبريد داخل مكيف السيارة 








حمل من هنا

-----------------------------------------------------------------

كيفية شحن تكييف السيارة بالفريون








حمل من هنا



*​​


----------



## liondvd (26 نوفمبر 2006)

*

وبذلك اكون قد انتهيت من الموضوع 

كل ما اريده من الاعضاء هو الدعاء 

ملحوظة 

لقد قمت بنشر هذا الموضوع فى معظم المنتديات الهندسية وذلك حتى تعم الفائده 
و 
وفقنا الله الى خير ما يحب ونرضى 
و
السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته​*​​


----------



## amr fathy (26 نوفمبر 2006)

الف شكر على الموضوع المتميز


----------



## م.محمد عبد الفتاح سيد (26 نوفمبر 2006)

شكر وتقدر علي هذا المجهود المتميز 
بارك الله فيك
وجعل هذا العمل في ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله
بالتوفيق ان شاء الله
اخوك محمد


----------



## م. عبد المنعم (26 نوفمبر 2006)

ما شاء الله ..
جزاك الله كل خير على هذا العمل القيم ..
ادعوا الله ان يوفقكم ويحقق امانيكم ..


----------



## liondvd (26 نوفمبر 2006)

amr fathy قال:


> الف شكر على الموضوع المتميز



انا الى باشكرك على المرور


----------



## liondvd (26 نوفمبر 2006)

م.محمد عبد الفتاح سيد قال:


> شكر وتقدر علي هذا المجهود المتميز
> بارك الله فيك
> وجعل هذا العمل في ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله
> بالتوفيق ان شاء الله
> اخوك محمد



الف شكر على الدعاء و المرور


----------



## liondvd (26 نوفمبر 2006)

م. عبد المنعم قال:


> ما شاء الله ..
> جزاك الله كل خير على هذا العمل القيم ..
> ادعوا الله ان يوفقكم ويحقق امانيكم ..



عزيزى انا الى باشكرك على تشريفك لموضوعى والرد والدعاء


----------



## eng_deeb (27 نوفمبر 2006)

مشكور على الفيديو الرائع عنجد اكتر من رائع


----------



## liondvd (27 نوفمبر 2006)

eng_deeb قال:


> مشكور على الفيديو الرائع عنجد اكتر من رائع



انا الى بشاكرك على المرور و الرد


----------



## expert_froid (28 نوفمبر 2006)

:33: :13: :1:


----------



## liondvd (29 نوفمبر 2006)

expert_froid قال:


> :33: :13: :1:



:14: :14: :14:


----------



## Mmervat (29 نوفمبر 2006)

اخى الفاضل اشكرك وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## liondvd (29 نوفمبر 2006)

Mmervat قال:


> اخى الفاضل اشكرك وجزاك الله خيرا



انا الى باشكرك على المرور و الدعاء


----------



## المهندس الكويتي (30 نوفمبر 2006)

مشكور وما قصرت اخوي .... انا عندي مشكله بتحميل الملفات ... فعند الضغط علي الرابط تفتح صفحه يوجد فيها تحديد الملف الموجود في جهازي ... يعني رفع مو تحميل ؟؟ ارجو الافاده ... وشكرا


----------



## liondvd (30 نوفمبر 2006)

المهندس الكويتي قال:


> مشكور وما قصرت اخوي .... انا عندي مشكله بتحميل الملفات ... فعند الضغط علي الرابط تفتح صفحه يوجد فيها تحديد الملف الموجود في جهازي ... يعني رفع مو تحميل ؟؟ ارجو الافاده ... وشكرا



عزيزى لقد راجعت على بعض الروابط وكلها سليمة و لله الحمد


----------



## المهندس الكويتي (30 نوفمبر 2006)

جزاك الله الف خير ... حليت المشكله الموجوده عندي .... واتمني من كل قلبي ان تضيف كل جديد من افلام خاصه بالتكييف .... ومكان هذا الموضوع في المواضيع المثبته بالمنتدي .... والف شكر


----------



## liondvd (1 ديسمبر 2006)

المهندس الكويتي قال:


> جزاك الله الف خير ... حليت المشكله الموجوده عندي .... واتمني من كل قلبي ان تضيف كل جديد من افلام خاصه بالتكييف .... ومكان هذا الموضوع في المواضيع المثبته بالمنتدي .... والف شكر



عزيزى الف شكر على تثبيت الموضوع و الحمد لله ان مشكلتك اتحلت

باذن الله ربنا هايكرمنى قريبا بشغلانه هاتسعدنى انى اكتب موضيع فى النت و انى انظم وقتى و قريبا بعون الله هاسجل فيديوهات وارفعها

بس دعائكم معايا ربنا يسهل الامور


----------



## م . لؤي (2 ديسمبر 2006)

اخي الكريم انت تستاهل الشكر الجزيل


----------



## shekoshawki (2 ديسمبر 2006)

*sheko1999 علىياهو*

جزاك الله خيرا واكلك لحم طيرا ومشيت الي بيت الله سعيا ورضي الله عنك وعن والديك واقاربك ويجمعنا في ظل عرشه يوم لا ظل الا ظله:77:


----------



## أيهاب عبدة (3 ديسمبر 2006)

الشكر الى اخى المهندس/نرجوالمزيد من خبراتك فى هذا المجال 
للك الجب ولاعتزاز


----------



## يوسف عيسى (3 ديسمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم
جزاك الله خيرا 
الرجاء منك تزويدنا بالتكييف المركزى
م\ يوسف عبد اللطيف


----------



## mohamed_hassan (3 ديسمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
انا شغال ب Idm
وبيقول ان الملف غير موجود فارجوك ساعدني


----------



## shekoshawki (3 ديسمبر 2006)

*sheko1999 علىياهو*

الروابط مش شغاله يا هندسه .....برجاء الافاده 
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## guedda mohamed (4 ديسمبر 2006)

شكرا جزيلا أخي الفاضل على هدا الدرس القيم والمشاركة الجميلة جدا :1: :2: :12:


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (5 ديسمبر 2006)

جعلة اللة فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## محمدالدبيانى (5 ديسمبر 2006)

اشكرك جدا على هذا الموضوع المفيد وان شاء الله ربنا يوفقك لفعل الخير وللفائدة


----------



## Eng-Maher (6 ديسمبر 2006)

اذا ذكرا الاسد فأنه ليس هنا او هناك بل فى ملتقى المهندسين الان ....*****....

مشكوووور اخى كتير والله يرضى عليك واتمنى لك التوفيق بأذن الله


----------



## مؤمن عاشور (6 ديسمبر 2006)

شكر وتقدر علي هذا المجهود المتميز 
بارك الله فيك
وجعل هذا العمل في ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله
بالتوفيق ان شاء الله
اخوك مؤمن


----------



## مؤمن عاشور (6 ديسمبر 2006)

فيديو مكيف الشباك هو نفسه فيديو 
احلال ثيرموستات وكابستور و مفتاح تشغيل لحدة تكييف شباك

ارجو التعديل


----------



## liondvd (6 ديسمبر 2006)

moamenachour قال:


> فيديو مكيف الشباك هو نفسه فيديو
> احلال ثيرموستات وكابستور و مفتاح تشغيل لحدة تكييف شباك
> 
> ارجو التعديل



عزيزى انا باشكرك على الاهتمام وتلك الملاحظة و انا اسف جدا على هذا الخطاء

هاهو رابط التحميل لملف الفيديو يا عزيزى بتاع احلال ثيرموستات وكابستور و مفتاح تشغيل لحدة تكييف 

http://rapidshare.com/files/4272291/_________________ss____________________.wmv.html

الف شكر يا عزيزى على تلك الملاحظة


----------



## liondvd (6 ديسمبر 2006)

م . لؤي قال:


> اخي الكريم انت تستاهل الشكر الجزيل



عزيزى انت الى تستاهل الشكر على المرور


----------



## liondvd (6 ديسمبر 2006)

shekoshawki قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا واكلك لحم طيرا ومشيت الي بيت الله سعيا ورضي الله عنك وعن والديك واقاربك ويجمعنا في ظل عرشه يوم لا ظل الا ظله:77:



بجد دعوة جميلة جدا

الف شكر يا غالى على الدعاء

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## liondvd (6 ديسمبر 2006)

أيهاب عبدة قال:


> الشكر الى اخى المهندس/نرجوالمزيد من خبراتك فى هذا المجال
> للك الجب ولاعتزاز



عزيزى انا الى باشكرك على المرور 

باذن الله كل ما لدى سوف يكون بين ايدى اعضاء المنتديات الهندسية العربية


----------



## liondvd (6 ديسمبر 2006)

يوسف عيسى قال:


> السلام عليكم
> جزاك الله خيرا
> الرجاء منك تزويدنا بالتكييف المركزى
> م\ يوسف عبد اللطيف



انا الى باشكرك عزيزى على المرور 

باذن الله قريبا سوف اعمل فى مجال قريب من التكييف المركزى وسوف اهتم به و ارسل لك كل ماتريد


----------



## liondvd (6 ديسمبر 2006)

mohamed_hassan قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> انا شغال ب Idm
> وبيقول ان الملف غير موجود فارجوك ساعدني



عزيزى الملفات موجودة

حاول مره اخرى وان شاء الله ربنا يسهل


----------



## liondvd (6 ديسمبر 2006)

shekoshawki قال:


> الروابط مش شغاله يا هندسه .....برجاء الافاده
> جزاك الله خيرا




عزيزى الروابط شغاله ولله الحمد 

حاول مره اخرى


----------



## liondvd (6 ديسمبر 2006)

guedda mohamed قال:


> شكرا جزيلا أخي الفاضل على هدا الدرس القيم والمشاركة الجميلة جدا :1: :2: :12:



عزيزى انا الى باشكرك على ردك الجميل ده و الدعاء


----------



## يوسف عيسى (6 ديسمبر 2006)

اخى ليون
السلام عليكم
الررجاء ارسال الملف على برنامج اخر
وشكرا على تعاونكم
مهندس يوسف


----------



## يوسف عيسى (6 ديسمبر 2006)

اخىliondvd
هل عندك شى ء عنن التكييف المركزى 
وشكرا


----------



## liondvd (6 ديسمبر 2006)

connect_back قال:


> جعلة اللة فى ميزان حسناتك



الف شكر اخى على الدعاء و المرور


----------



## liondvd (6 ديسمبر 2006)

يوسف عيسى قال:


> اخى ليون
> السلام عليكم
> الررجاء ارسال الملف على برنامج اخر
> وشكرا على تعاونكم
> مهندس يوسف



عزيزى انا مش فاهمك

حضرتك محتاج الملفات على رابط اخر غير الربيد شير 

ممكن توضح عزيزى


----------



## liondvd (6 ديسمبر 2006)

يوسف عيسى قال:


> اخىliondvd
> هل عندك شى ء عنن التكييف المركزى
> وشكرا



للاسف عزيزى معنديش حاجه فى التكييف المركزى لكن قريبا باذن الله هاجمع بعض المواد الهندسية


----------



## liondvd (6 ديسمبر 2006)

محمدالدبيانى قال:


> اشكرك جدا على هذا الموضوع المفيد وان شاء الله ربنا يوفقك لفعل الخير وللفائدة



عزيزى انا الى باشكرك على المرور و الدعاء


----------



## مؤمن عاشور (6 ديسمبر 2006)

ملف ثيرموستات ذو الانتفاخ الحساس هو نفسه ملف الاوفر لواد

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## liondvd (6 ديسمبر 2006)

Eng-Maher قال:


> اذا ذكرا الاسد فأنه ليس هنا او هناك بل فى ملتقى المهندسين الان ....*****....
> 
> مشكوووور اخى كتير والله يرضى عليك واتمنى لك التوفيق بأذن الله



بجد انا مش قد الكلام ده

حقيقى ردك اسعدنى جدا جدا جدا

الف شكر على المرور و الدعاء


----------



## mohamed_hassan (7 ديسمبر 2006)

مفيش ولا ملف موجود ارجو الافاده علي هذا ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## محمد619 (7 ديسمبر 2006)

_عن جد بارك الله فيك و يعطيك العافية_


----------



## الحميدي (9 ديسمبر 2006)

الأخ/ liondvd
حاولت أن أحمل الملفات واتبعت شرحك لكن ذلك سبب لي مشاكل في الأتصال بالنت 
فهل لك ان تحل لي هذه المشكله او ترسله على بريدي الخاص 
مع جزيل الشكر والتقدير 
وزادك حرصا في نشر العلم والمعرفة


----------



## مراد احمد (9 ديسمبر 2006)

أخي العزيز liondvd قمت بتحميل جميع ملفات الفيديو في هذا الموضوع وانا عاجز عن شكرك وارجو أن تزودنا بما تتحصل عليه لاحقاً من ملفات فيديو في هذا المجال .


----------



## liondvd (9 ديسمبر 2006)

مراد احمد قال:


> أخي العزيز liondvd قمت بتحميل جميع ملفات الفيديو في هذا الموضوع وانا عاجز عن شكرك وارجو أن تزودنا بما تتحصل عليه لاحقاً من ملفات فيديو في هذا المجال .



عزيزى انا للاسف حاليا معنديش بس ممكن اديلك السنارة مش السمكة

تابع قناة التعليم الفنى على النيل سات و برنامج التبريد والتكييف بياجى كل يوم خميس و سبت الساعة 8.45 صباحة بتوقيت القاهرة وبيعاد الساعة 12.45

و ان شاء الله اى فيديوهات اسجلها هاوفيكم بها 

انا تحت امركم يا شباب


----------



## الصانع (9 ديسمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
بارك الله فيك ومشكور جداً جداً على هذه المساهمة الجميلة والمفيدة جداً 
وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## ibraessa (13 ديسمبر 2006)

بارك الله فيك على هذا المجهود الرائع وجعله في ميزان حسناتك انشاء الله

المهندس
ابراهيم النعيمي
العراق


----------



## الحميدي (13 ديسمبر 2006)

الأخوة الذين حملوا ملفات الفديو 
كيف استطاعوا تحميلها 
انني وواجهت مشاكل في التحميل أوجو ان يفيدونا في ذلك ولهم جزيل الشكر 
فأنني بحاجة لهذه الملفات في مجال التبريد 
أرجو الإفادة مع الشكر والتقدير


----------



## ask zaed (18 ديسمبر 2006)

جزاك الله كل خير يا اخى على كل هذا اخوك Ask


----------



## FAWZY19682 (19 ديسمبر 2006)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## محمد مبسوطه (20 ديسمبر 2006)

الف شكر وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## محمد619 (22 ديسمبر 2006)

الله يعطيك العافية مشكور


----------



## upmoon (22 ديسمبر 2006)

*شكر جزيلا*

الف شكر يا باشمهندس علي هذه المعلومات القيمة والله بالفعل افادتني كثيرا وجعلك الله عونا لكل اعضاء المنتدي


----------



## احمد نصار (23 ديسمبر 2006)

بجد مشكووووووووور يا برنس والله 





وانت جاااااااااااااااااااامد جدا جدا جدا 


وتسلم ايدك


----------



## احمد امام1 (25 ديسمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم . . . . . . 
lion dvd
مشكور على هذا العمل بس يا ريت توضح كيفية التنزيل على الجهاز
اخوك احمد


----------



## ahmed shahin29 (27 ديسمبر 2006)

thanks alot


----------



## khatar (27 ديسمبر 2006)

مشكور على الفيديو الرائع
ادعوا الله ان يوفقكم ويحقق امانيكم ..


----------



## belall (29 ديسمبر 2006)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة*

جزاك الله خيرا يا اخى عمل جيد http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/images/smilies1/14.gifجدا


----------



## mohamed abouzahra (31 ديسمبر 2006)

مشكورا ياخى وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## م/هاني صلاح (31 ديسمبر 2006)

جزاكم الله كل خير يا أخي علي الموضوع المفيد جداً


----------



## hani-j (31 ديسمبر 2006)

وفقك الله واعطاك العمر والصحة لتفيدنا بمثل هذه المواضيع


----------



## محمد ابو عمر (1 يناير 2007)

مشكور اخى وبارك الله فيك


----------



## ahmed morshidy (1 يناير 2007)

السلام عليكم
فيديوهات جيدة :14: 
مواضيعك متميزة كالعادة :15: 
جزاك الله عنا خيرا


----------



## العرندس (1 يناير 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

اخي الكريم ... liondvd 

جزاك الله خير الجزاء .. وفقك الله 

موضوع رائع ومنظم .. فلك جزيل الشكر 

لي ملاحظة بسيطة .. أرجو ان يكون موقع الرابيدشير .. هو آخر موقع رفع تفكر فيه في المرات القادمة .. الموقع أكثر من معقد .. 

أطيب المنى لكم والسلام عليكم


----------



## شيبت عبد الحم (1 يناير 2007)

*شكرا مره اخرى*

جزاك الله خيرا للمره الثانيه على هذه الملفات والعروض التقديميه الخاصه بمحركات الديزل وارجو منك ان كان لديك اى شئ بخصوص الغساله الاتوماتيكيه ان تضعه لنا فى المنتدى


----------



## waleed_84 (5 يناير 2007)

ربنا يجزيك عن العلم ده كل خير


----------



## الششتاوي (12 يناير 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## احمد نصار (13 يناير 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

بعد اذن الا عضاء 

اريد ان اتعرف على التكييف المركزى 

وطرق تركيبة وطرق اصلا حة وطرق الصيانة


ومع وافر الشكر للمهندسين الموجودين بالملتقى


----------



## al-rahbi (14 يناير 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
شكرا لكم على جهودكم الخيرة .. بارك الله فيك
ارجو التأكد من صلاحية الرابط الخاص بتكييف السيارة
مع تحياتي .. الرحبي


----------



## waleed_84 (14 يناير 2007)

waleed_84
السلام عليكم 
ارجوا الافاده بالتبريد بالامتصاص وكولير المياه الزى يعمل بالمياه المياه المغلفه


----------



## مفيد المغلس (15 يناير 2007)

اشكرك على المعلومات واتمنة من اللة سبحانة وتعالة يحقق لك ماتريد فى الدنيا والا خرة


----------



## waleed_84 (16 يناير 2007)

waleed_84
السلام عليكم ورحمه الله
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## 7923341 (16 يناير 2007)

الف شكر على الموضوع المميز


----------



## الفولى (16 يناير 2007)

الشكر الى كل المهندسين العظماء المشتركين فى هذا العمل الرائع


----------



## الفولى (16 يناير 2007)

السلام عليكن ورحمة اللة وبركاتة 
هل يوجد من يفيدنى فى شرح الكنترول لدائرة التشلر
ولكم وافر الحترام والتقدير وشكرا


----------



## مفيد المغلس (17 يناير 2007)

من هذا الموقع نستطيع موجه اعدا هذة الامة وجزاك اللة خير


----------



## الفولى (21 يناير 2007)

:14: نشكرك على هذا العمل الرائع وجزاك اللة وبارك فيك


----------



## msobhy98 (25 يناير 2007)

جزاكم الله خيرا على هذا المجهود الرائع وربنا يتقبل منكم


----------



## أحمدالبرهمتوشى (26 يناير 2007)

أسأل الله أن يبارك لك فى علمك


----------



## احسان فاضل عباس (28 يناير 2007)

الهم ضيف هذا الجهد لجيد الى يزان حسناته


----------



## احسان فاضل عباس (28 يناير 2007)

اللهم بارك هذا الجهد الجيد وضفه الى ميزان حسناته


----------



## احمد عبدالقادر بدر (12 فبراير 2007)

*good wrok forward*


----------



## احمد امين على امين (12 فبراير 2007)

جزالك الله خيرا


----------



## احمد امين على امين (12 فبراير 2007)

ءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءء


----------



## alswidi (12 فبراير 2007)

_شكر وتقدر علي هذا المجهود المتميز 
بارك الله فيك
وجعل هذا العمل في ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله
بالتوفيق ان شاء الله[_


----------



## wshrr (14 فبراير 2007)

أسأل الله أن يبارك لك فى علمك

واذا تسمحلي ارفعها على موقع ثان


----------



## عربي نت (21 فبراير 2007)

مجهود ممتاز تشكر عليه


----------



## طه احمد (26 فبراير 2007)

الف الف شكر على المعلومات القيمه


----------



## محمد جلال احمد (26 فبراير 2007)

شكر وتقدر علي هذا المجهود المتميز 
بارك الله فيك
وجعل هذا العمل في ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله
بالتوفيق ان شاء الله
اخوك محمدجلال وارجو من الله دوام التوفيق والنجاح


----------



## ابوريهام (27 فبراير 2007)

بارك الله فيك اخى الكريم


----------



## أبو محمد عاصم (7 مارس 2007)

آسف ما عرفت انزل الملفات أئو اتعامل من خلال الرابد شير بل لم أجد انترنت داوونلود مانجر إلا من خلال الرابد شير وما استطعت تنزيله من خلال الرابد شير


----------



## أبو محمد عاصم (7 مارس 2007)

ممكن تنزيل الملفات من خلال موقع آخر
أو آخذ توضيح أكثر


----------



## صفوت السودان (8 مارس 2007)

اشكرك اخى 
لكن الفيديو ما بحمل


----------



## mottohotto (11 مارس 2007)

و انا للأسف لا أملك اى امل تحمبل اى ملف و كل الوسائل باءت بالفشل مع انى مركب خط دى اس ال 265 و حملت البرامج و اتبعت التعليمات و فى اثناء التحميل يقطع و يقولى الملف تحول الى صفحه ويب و يدخل بى على السى و أرجع الف و لا فى فايدة المهم 
باين انه موضوع حلو أوى 
شكرا


----------



## fangary22 (13 مارس 2007)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## mottohotto (14 مارس 2007)

*Mbt*

السلام عليكم أرجو المساعدة فى طريقه حساب هذة الوحدة و كم تعادل بالوحدة الحراريه البريطانيه علما بأن هذة الوحدة موجودة بكتالوجات بترا و يورك 
و ما هى الاجهزة المستخدمه فى قياس العزل الحرارى للداكت المركزى و اسمه علميا 
و لو هتقل عليكم معلش أجهزة قياس الرطوبه و أسمها علميا 
شكرا على المساعدة


----------



## lovehb1405 (14 مارس 2007)

مشكور على الفيديو الرائع عجبني أكثر من أول الطيبة منكم أتمني يزاد أكثر من أول الموضوعات عن التكييف والتبريد الله يعطيكم العافيه


----------



## lovehb1405 (14 مارس 2007)

يمكن اوجه وطائف عندكم تكييف وتبريد


----------



## lovehb1405 (14 مارس 2007)

اتمني لكم السعاده من كل قلبي على المنتديات وسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة وشكراً


----------



## lovehb1405 (14 مارس 2007)

*ملتقى المهندسين العرب > الملتقى الهندسي > هندسة التبريد و التكييف > مكتبة liondvd*

:12: رسالة الي المهندسي التبريد والتكييف ممكن تشوف لي وطيفه عندكم 
أو يوجد لديكم عمل في الشركات أنا حسن ابحث عن وطيفة عندي شهادة تكييف وتبريد من المهد  :1: المهني بالقطيف أتمني لكم التوفيق :68:


----------



## wazer (21 مارس 2007)

الف شكر على الموضوع المتميز


----------



## ابراهيم داوود (23 مارس 2007)

الف الف الف الف شكر ياباشا


----------



## عبد الله بدير (28 مارس 2007)

الف شكر يابشمهندس


----------



## om_shayma2003 (30 مارس 2007)

:14: :14: :1: :77: لك جزيل الشكر


----------



## boora (30 مارس 2007)

ما شاء الله ..
جزاك الله كل خير على هذا العمل القيم ..
ادعوا الله ان يوفقكم ويحقق امانيكم ..


----------



## mannheim2010 (30 مارس 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير على هذا العمل القيم ..
ادعوا الله ان يوفقكم ويحقق امانيكم


----------



## الحسين محمد2 صالح (1 أبريل 2007)

السلام عليكم وشكراً جزيلاً على الموضوع المتكامل بصورة عامة.
اعزائي فى حوجة لكيفية حساب وتصميم وحدة شباك... تحدد الكمبروسر المناسب طول المواسير ...الخ


----------



## تورنيدو (2 أبريل 2007)

*جزاك الله خيرا*

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## GARGES (2 أبريل 2007)

شكرا يا اخى العزيزالمعلمات القيمة


----------



## محمد فولتو (7 أبريل 2007)

* 


السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته​
جزاك الله كل خير على هذا الموضوع ويارب تمدنا بفيديوهات عن التكييف المركزى​​​​*
السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته:77:​


----------



## ahmedff (12 أبريل 2007)

*الشكر الجزيل*

http://jokeonlineworld.com/lol.html http://jokeonlineworld.com/lol.html أقل رد يمكن اضافته هو شكرك على مجهودك - وبارك الله فيك 
.
.


----------



## احمد السهلاني (14 أبريل 2007)

الله يعطيك العافيه والموفقيه والسداد


----------



## حسام حماده (14 أبريل 2007)

*اضافة شكر*

الف شكريباش مهندس على البرنامج الجميل ده مهندس:85: حسام حماده وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## بوشتة (14 أبريل 2007)

السلام عليكم نشكرك علئ هده الملحوظه


----------



## little eng (16 أبريل 2007)

Thanks To Muccccccccccccccch
If Youhave Any Data For Refregerator Substance(r22.r410a)


----------



## liondvd (17 أبريل 2007)

الف شكر لكل المهندسين الى ردو


----------



## نوفل عبد الرزاق (25 أبريل 2007)

*نوفل*

شكر خاص لك على هذه التوضيحات القيمة


----------



## نوفل عبد الرزاق (25 أبريل 2007)

*نوفل*

اريد منك لو سمحت ان تعطيني معلومات مبدئية عن حسابات احمال التكييف للمنشات مثل المستشفيات والفنادق


----------



## محمد جلال احمد (25 أبريل 2007)

بسم الله ارحمن الرحيم
الف شكر للمهندس على المجهود الرائع وربنا يذيدك علم


----------



## محمد جلال احمد (25 أبريل 2007)

الف شكر للمهندس على المجهود الرائع وربنا يذيدك علم وممكن اعرف كيف اضع معلومات على الملتقى انا عندى بعض المعلومات عن تكييف السياره وشكرا لك


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (25 أبريل 2007)

نسأل الله ان يجزيك كل خير اخونا الفاضل LION


----------



## احمد27 (25 أبريل 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا يا اخى وجعل هذا الافادة فى ميزان حسنات والف شكر وتقدير


----------



## كرم الحمداني (28 أبريل 2007)

*الله يجعلها في ميزان اعمالك*

اخي العزيز بارك الله فيك وجزاك كل خير


----------



## البحترى (30 أبريل 2007)

الف شكر ليك ياباشمهندس:1:


----------



## نبيل سعيد (7 مايو 2007)

_ شكر وتقدر علي هذا المجهود المتميز 
بارك الله فيك
وجعل هذا العمل في ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله
بالتوفيق ان شاء الله_


----------



## فرقان عبد الوهاب (7 مايو 2007)

شكرا اخي العزيز على هذا المجهود الرائع
وهذه المعلومات ونرجو من جميع الاعضاء
ان يشاركوا
اخوكم فرقان


----------



## حازم نجم (7 مايو 2007)

اخي الفاضل جزاك الله عنا خيرا والف الف شكر لك


----------



## البحترى (7 مايو 2007)

الشكر الجزيل لعمل الرائع ربنا يسجله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## البحترى (7 مايو 2007)

:1: كثرة الاطلع ياحازم مفيد اوصيك بها وربنا يسهل


----------



## البحترى (7 مايو 2007)

دروس مفيد ه عن التكيف والتبريد:81: http://cdd.gotevot.edu.sa/college/mechanics/col.htm
:63: :3: :3:


----------



## محمد الشجيري (9 مايو 2007)

الشكر الجزيل لكل من ساهم في هذا الموضوع المتميز


----------



## bito (10 مايو 2007)

:80: :80: :80: :80: :80: :80: :80: :80: :80:


----------



## elmalwany (11 مايو 2007)

بارك اللة لكم وبارك فيض علمة لكم شكرا أخى الفاضل


----------



## توفيق بارودي (12 مايو 2007)

مشكووووووووووووووووووور والله يا اخي الله يعطيك العافية الله يجزيك كل خير


----------



## وضاح المقطري (13 مايو 2007)

اشكرك يااخي علي هذا المواضيع الجيدة والمفيدة وجزاك اللة الف خير


----------



## أبو محمد عاصم (14 مايو 2007)

يا أخي لا أعرف تنزيل الملفات


----------



## mostafa_laban (14 مايو 2007)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور اخى على هزه الافاده ونمنى المزيد


----------



## اسلام اتاك (15 مايو 2007)

اشكرك وجاري التحميل


----------



## ahmed el halouty (16 مايو 2007)

الله الله 
الله اكبر 
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## خالد المزلاوى (18 مايو 2007)

مشكور اخى على المعلومات الجم


----------



## وسام الرديني (18 مايو 2007)

*براد ماء*

الرجاء شرح كيفية عمل براد الماء الذي يعمل بالدائره الكهربائيه وليس بالكمبريسر وشكرا رجاء الرد اما ان يكون في هذه الصفحه أو على بريدي الالكتروني.wesam_alrudini***********,];وشاكرا جهودكم


----------



## وسام الرديني (18 مايو 2007)

*براد ماء*

ارجو شرح كيف يعمل البراد بالدائره الكربائيه وليس بالضاغط( الكمبريسر) رجاء الرد اما في هذه الصفحه او على بريدى الاكتروني wesam_ alrudini*********** وشكرا جهودكم


----------



## shadi2005i (19 مايو 2007)

جزاكم الله خيرا واود من كل موفع مفيد عن التبريد والسكيف ارساله الى
Raed832005***********


----------



## حازم نجم (22 مايو 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## وسام الرديني (22 مايو 2007)

*متى*

متى يأتي الرد ياخبراء وشكرا


----------



## ch_ward (23 مايو 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير على مجهودك المتميز وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## وضاح المقطري (23 مايو 2007)

liondvd قال:


> *
> 
> وبذلك اكون قد انتهيت من الموضوع ​
> 
> ...


عزيز الف الف شكر وتقدير علي هذا الموضوع


----------



## مهند حبوش (24 مايو 2007)

يا ريت تكون الموضوعات مشروحة بالإنجليزي\English
بس الموضوعات جدا رائعة


----------



## البحترى (24 مايو 2007)

شكرا للعمل المتواضع القيم


----------



## يوسف مسامح (6 يونيو 2007)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء على هذه المعلومات وجعلها الله في ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## الاوائل (10 يونيو 2007)

نشكرك على مجهودك ونرجوا المزيد من مكتبة الفيديو عن باقي الموضوعات التي تخدم طلاب الدبلومات الفنية تخصص التبريد والتكييف


----------



## الربيحات (10 يونيو 2007)

كل الشكز والتقدير لك وبارك الله فيك واعانك على مزيد من التقدم والنجاح 
مع تمنياتي لك بالازدهار


----------



## فراس1975 (12 يونيو 2007)

مشكور اخي العزيز


----------



## احمد عبود حسين (13 يونيو 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا.


----------



## يوسف جابر (13 يونيو 2007)

جزاك الله الف خير ومشكوووووووور جدا


----------



## ehab saad (17 يونيو 2007)

بارك اللله فيكم


----------



## مظلوم (17 يونيو 2007)

شكراااااا ولكن مفيش اي ملف بيتحمل


----------



## كمال العاني (18 يونيو 2007)

اخي الكريم جزاك الله خير جزاء ووفقك الله لتقديم كل ما هو مفيد ليس للمشاركين فقط وانما للامه العربيه جمعاء ............................اخي في الله انا مهندس\ ميكانيك من العراق والكل يعرف ظروف العراق حيث الانقطاع المستمر للكهرباء لساعات بل لايام وفي هذه الايام الحاره جدا فضلا عن شحة الوقود وفي احد الايام خطرة في بالي فكره وهي استخدام جهاز التبريد الخاص بالسياره لتبريد الغرفه حيث ياخذ الجهازو المروحه وراديتر التبريدويربط معه ماطور الماسحات الخاص بالسياره مع بوكس تبريد يوضع فيه ماء بارد ويربط انبوب ماء من البوكس الى ماطور الماء ومن الماطور الى الراديتر حيث يمر عبر الراديتر ومن اسفل الراديتر الماء الراجع الى البوكس وهذه المنظومه تعمل بالبطاريه الخاصه بالسياره يفظل ان تكون ذات امبيريه عاليه حيث تعمل من 3الى 4 ساعه ومن ثم تربط البطاريه بشاحنة بطاريات في الفتره الموجود بها التيار الكهربائي تقوم بشحنها وعند الانقطاع تقوم بتشغيلها ويفظل ان يكون ماء بارد وان يكون جليد افضل وانا الان استخدمها في بيتي ..................ولكم فائق الاحترام والتقدير .........اخوكم في الله المهندس كمال العراقي


----------



## كمال العاني (18 يونيو 2007)

شكرا لكل المشاركين وارجو التعليق


----------



## كمال العاني (18 يونيو 2007)

ارجو من كل من يتصفح ان يدعو للعراق في محنته هذه وان يذل المحتلين ومن والاهم الى يوم الدين قولو امين


----------



## احمد كساب (23 يونيو 2007)

موضوعات مميزة وتستحق التقدير شكرا شباب علي المجهود


----------



## رافت جمال رافت (30 يونيو 2007)

اشكرك بجد علي الموضوع وادعي الله ان يوفئق


----------



## عاشق ميكانيكا (1 يوليو 2007)

مجهود كبير ربنا يكرمك ويكافئك على اد نيتك ويديك الصحه والعمر انك تفدنا تانى .

اخوك فى الله


----------



## أسد الرحمن (4 يوليو 2007)

أعزك الرحمن و جازاك عنا كل خير 
بارك الله فيك Liondvd و الله فائدة عظيمة أشكرك مجددا


----------



## حيدر علي خورشيد (7 يوليو 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي على المجهود الجبار


----------



## حيدر علي خورشيد (7 يوليو 2007)

ياريت لو في شرح للتكييف المركزي فيديو ولو حضرتك كفيت ووفيت


----------



## حيدر علي خورشيد (7 يوليو 2007)

ياريت لو في شرح للتكييف المركزي فيديو ولو حضرتك كفيت ووفيت


----------



## خليل مؤيد (10 يوليو 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير على هذا العمل القيم 
تحياتي لك مني من فلسطين


----------



## محمد فولتو (10 يوليو 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي على المجهود الجبار


----------



## يوسف عوين (10 يوليو 2007)

من كيفية تنزيل هذه الملفات كاملة وبارك الله فيك


----------



## احمد محروس سعد (14 يوليو 2007)

جزاك الله كل الخير علي هذا المجهود الرائع و جعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## مصطفى حبوشه (19 يوليو 2007)

رساله من جماهير الزمالك لكل المنتديات


----------



## محب111 (21 يوليو 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير 
وتقبل الله منك هذا العمل الجيد وجعلة فى ميزان حسناتك
ارجو وضع الفيديو اوعرضة بمواقع اخرى غير الرابيد شير
وشكرا لك


----------



## زكريا محمدأحمد (23 يوليو 2007)

ألف شكر لكل المشاركين/ المهندس زكريا من السعودية


----------



## السويلم (24 يوليو 2007)

أشكرك كثير الشكر على هذا المجهود ولكن لي طلب عندك هل ممكن ترسل الملف بعد تحميله عندك لاني غلبت في عملية التنزيل وفشلت ، وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## السويلم (24 يوليو 2007)

*برامج الفيديو للتبريد والتكييف*

أشكرك كثير الشكر على هذا المجهود ولكن لي طلب عندك هل ممكن ترسل الملف بعد تحميله عندك لاني غلبت في عملية التنزيل وفشلت ، او ارسله لي على ال***** وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## saad_abdelkader (27 يوليو 2007)

جزاكم الله خير جزاء


----------



## bamarni2001 (7 أغسطس 2007)

ممنونين كلشThank u Very Match


----------



## سلمان2000 (12 أغسطس 2007)

مجهود محمود


----------



## ابانوب ملاك (12 أغسطس 2007)

مشكووووووووووووووووووورررررررررررررر جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
اخوك ابانوب ملاك


----------



## محمد صفا (12 أغسطس 2007)

مشكور جدا يا باشمهندس والله :7:


----------



## السيد المصرى 2007 (13 أغسطس 2007)

اين الفديوهات وشكرا
:33:


----------



## sind (16 أغسطس 2007)

بارك الله فيك 
وجعل هذا العمل في ميزان حسناتك ان شاءالله
أخوك خالد صديق


----------



## محمدعلاءالدين نوري (22 أغسطس 2007)

مواضيع مفيده جدااااااااااااااااااا
شكرا


----------



## taha hussein2000 (24 أغسطس 2007)

اللهم جازي عبدك الصالح عن عمله واجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## م/ احمد حسني كبير (28 أغسطس 2007)

شكرا على هذا الموضوع الراقي ونشكرك للجود العظيمة المبذولة


----------



## م/ احمد حسني كبير (28 أغسطس 2007)

شكرا على هذا العمل الراقي ووفقك الله الى كل مايحبه ويرضاه


----------



## saad_abdelkader (31 أغسطس 2007)

جهود مشكورة


----------



## y_n_diab (31 أغسطس 2007)

شكر على الفيديو الرائع


----------



## y_n_diab (31 أغسطس 2007)

بارك اللــه


----------



## ALI_3306 (3 سبتمبر 2007)

:33: جزاك الله خيرا ووفقك وبارك الله فيك 
على هذا المجهود الرائع
أخوك على مصطفى


----------



## ALI_3306 (3 سبتمبر 2007)

_ما شاء الله ..
جزاك الله كل خير على هذا العمل القيم ..
ادعوا الله ان يوفقكم ويحقق امانيكم .._


----------



## ياسر ابرهيم محمد (3 سبتمبر 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اول مشاركة لي بالموقع ,انت واجهة مشرفة للمنتدي
اتمني ان اكون نافع للناس مثلك
ياسر زنون


----------



## التومي1996 (3 سبتمبر 2007)

مشكور على هذ العمل القيم وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## 000403 (6 سبتمبر 2007)

مشكور على الفيديو الرائع


----------



## ALI_3306 (11 سبتمبر 2007)

:28: 
شكر وتقدر علي هذا المجهود المتميز 
بارك الله فيك
وجعل هذا العمل في ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله
بالتوفيق ان شاء الله
:28: :60: :75: :20: :14: :12:


----------



## Nice Star (12 سبتمبر 2007)

جزاكم اله ألف خير 
وأتمنى من الله ان ان ينولك الي في بالك 
ويزيد الناس م أمثاكم يا لمهندسين العمالقة


----------



## liondvd (16 سبتمبر 2007)

الف شكر لكل من رد

حقيقى دعائكم لى كنز رائع

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## amodeeeee (19 سبتمبر 2007)

الموضوع جمييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييل جدا جدا
وربنا يبارك http://www.arab-eng.org/vb//images/smilies1/75.gifفيك


----------



## gadoo20042004 (22 سبتمبر 2007)

مشكووووووووووووووووور


----------



## بلال44 (22 سبتمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم 
شكرا لكم على هذا العمل الرائع ونسأل الله التوفيق لي ولكم وجزاكم الله خير الجزاء ونسأل الله ان يديمنا على قيامنا بمثل هذه الاعمال ولخدمة اخواننا


----------



## gadoo20042004 (23 سبتمبر 2007)

مشكووووووووووووووووووور:31:


----------



## senan85 (24 سبتمبر 2007)

ما شاء الله ..
جزاك الله كل خير على هذا العمل القيم


----------



## يوسف الشاطر (25 سبتمبر 2007)

بارك الله فيكم 
اتمنى ان يكون مواضيع اكثر من هيك


----------



## احمد سنجق (26 سبتمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذا الموضوع المفيد


----------



## الاعصار النارى (28 سبتمبر 2007)

الله يخليك ربنا يصلح حالك ويعينك على نشر العلم


----------



## زيد بن حارثة (30 سبتمبر 2007)

شكرا علئ المجهود


----------



## eng/ayman (4 أكتوبر 2007)

مشكور إنشاء الله في ميزان أعمالك


----------



## بدراوى (9 أكتوبر 2007)

وفقك الله لما يحب ويرضى


----------



## liondvd (9 أكتوبر 2007)

الف شكر يا خوتى على الدعاء
و الرد
و المرور


----------



## محمد صفا (9 أكتوبر 2007)

ربنا يكرمك يارب:20:


----------



## محمد زيدان القيسي (9 أكتوبر 2007)

الله يعطيك العافيه ويجعل عملك هذا أجرا في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## ahmedresas (9 أكتوبر 2007)

alf shoork ya handasa


----------



## شعبان عثمان (18 أكتوبر 2007)

جزاكم الله كل خير لانها ساعدتنى كثيرا فى عملى وارجو المزيد


----------



## محمود فوزىشعبان (20 أكتوبر 2007)

شكورا على هذا المجهود


----------



## مايكل عادل (20 أكتوبر 2007)

صدقنى لم اراء هذا الجمال من قبل فنعم الصديق الذى بمعرفتة يعم الخير على الكل


----------



## إلكترومايند (23 أكتوبر 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير والله يكثر من أمثالك - كتيييييييييييييير استفدنا


----------



## ابوغنام (23 أكتوبر 2007)

مشكووووووووووووور ويعطيك العافيه


----------



## همام علاء الدين (23 أكتوبر 2007)

السلام عليكم يا اخي ... لم استطيع عمل تنزيل لمقاطع الفيدو.. الرجاء مساعدتي في ذلك ..وجزاك الله خيراً


----------



## سامح سيكو (26 أكتوبر 2007)

شكرا جزيلا على الموضوع الجميل ده ويوفقك ربنا الى الاحسن دائما


----------



## عيد ابوابراهيم (26 أكتوبر 2007)

thx alot for your effort

mohammed...


----------



## السيد المصرى 2007 (28 أكتوبر 2007)

اتمنا التواصل مع المهندسين العرب


----------



## السيد المصرى 2007 (28 أكتوبر 2007)

انا مهندس تصميم انظمة التكييف والتهوية لمن يريد الافادة او الاستفادة


----------



## engr.freshgraduate (28 أكتوبر 2007)

thank u very much


----------



## engr.freshgraduate (28 أكتوبر 2007)

ثانك يو جدا جدا


----------



## عبد القدوس ابن عبد (29 أكتوبر 2007)

مشكور اخي على هالموضوع لكن بعض الروبط لتعمل ارجو تحديثها


----------



## عبدالعزيزaam (30 أكتوبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## المهندس صالح التميمي (30 أكتوبر 2007)

الف شكر اخوي ع الموضوع الرائع ,,,


----------



## ahmsha0 (11 نوفمبر 2007)

مشكور جداجداجدا
موضوع أقل ما يوصف به انه

ممتاز
ممتاز
ممتاز


----------



## الحاضر الغائب (12 نوفمبر 2007)

يالله يالله 
والله سلسه مميزه بس بصر احه انا ما قدرت احمل 
حتى اني دخلت على تعلم التحميل من رابيد شير
لكنى ما فهمت اتمنى ان احمل هذه الاجزاء


----------



## اسامة الفيلالي (13 نوفمبر 2007)

*اسامة*

مشكور .انا سعيد بالشباب متلك اللدين يتعبون انفسهم لافادة الاخر


----------



## فهمي العبيدي (13 نوفمبر 2007)

بارك الله في جهودكم


----------



## حسن عبارة (14 نوفمبر 2007)

مشـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــكــــــــــــــــــــور


----------



## ابو الخل75 (15 نوفمبر 2007)

شكراً جزيلا


----------



## waleedrom (20 نوفمبر 2007)

الف شكر وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## waleedrom (20 نوفمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة ممكن شرح دوائر تكيف kl وvmc


----------



## سليمان ماشاءالله (24 نوفمبر 2007)

I want any information about the conditioner's repaires


----------



## alsaher (24 نوفمبر 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير على هذا العمل القيم ..
ادعوا الله ان يوفقكم ويحقق امانيكم ..
__________________


----------



## العنان (27 نوفمبر 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير والله يعطيك العافية


----------



## م محمد المصرى (2 ديسمبر 2007)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## الدرع الأخضر (4 ديسمبر 2007)

مشكورين اخواني على هذا المجهود الجبار


----------



## lovehb1405 (4 ديسمبر 2007)

بحث عن وظيفة ممكن شهادة من مركز تدريب من المهد المهني تكييف وتبر


----------



## sambawe (4 ديسمبر 2007)

ربنا يوفقك بجد انت روعة الفيديوهات ديه جامدة جدا
بس سؤال البرامج التعليمية بقت تجيب حاجات زى ديه من امتى


----------



## محمود فوزىشعبان (13 يناير 2008)

مشكورعلى المجهود


----------



## يوسف مسامح (13 يناير 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاكم الله خيراً ووفقكم الله.


----------



## احمد مجدى الصغير (13 يناير 2008)

شكرا جدا لسيادتكم على المعلومات المفيدة واتمنى الالامداد بالزياده


----------



## محب المصطفى (13 يناير 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## وليد البنا (11 مارس 2008)

الموضوع ده جامد يا ريت حد يحدث لنا الروابط


----------



## كرم الحمداني (13 مارس 2008)

شكرا جزيلا يااخي


----------



## احسان الشبل (15 مارس 2008)

شكرا يا ورد


----------



## منييب (17 مارس 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## سميرنمر (19 مارس 2008)

م.محمد عبد الفتاح سيد قال:


> شكر وتقدر علي هذا المجهود المتميز
> بارك الله فيك
> وجعل هذا العمل في ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله
> بالتوفيق ان شاء الله
> اخوك محمد


شكرا لكم على هده التوضيحات


----------



## أحمد محمد بدر محمد (20 مارس 2008)

*القاهرة*

أخى المهندس الفاضل - حقيقى مجهود طيب - أعانك الله وزادك من علمه وعلمك ما لم تكن تعلمه - جزاكم الله خيرا
أخوك أحمد محمد بدر - جامعة المنصورة - كلية الهندسة:12:


----------



## أحمد محمد بدر محمد (20 مارس 2008)

نتمنى المزيد ونشكرك على هذا الجهد الطيب
م/ هانى عبدالعطى
كلية الهندسة - جامعة المنصورة


----------



## عبدة عوف (30 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكورررررررررررر


----------



## عبدة عوف (30 أكتوبر 2009)

موضوع جيد يحتاج الي التقدير


----------



## جابر 1973 (8 نوفمبر 2009)

فين الفيديو يمدير وشكرا


----------



## إبن رشد (27 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك الله عنا كل الخير
سدد الله خطاك لمزيد من الثواب


----------



## البحترى (23 ديسمبر 2009)

اشكر الاخ على الموضع الجيد ونتمنا المزيد انشاء الله


----------



## مؤيد فرهود (31 مارس 2010)

والله مبدع أخي liondvd بارك الله فيك ولمزيد من ألابداع أنشاء الله وبالتوفيق ألف شكر .


----------



## خادم محمد (31 مارس 2010)

excellent


----------



## محمد أحمد الشريف (31 مارس 2010)

*مشكور يا الغالى*


----------



## ثامر حارث (31 مارس 2010)

شكراً جزيلا


----------



## ثامر حارث (31 مارس 2010)

شكرا جزيلا على هذه فديو الجيد
وفقكم الله


----------

